# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Portland Videos

## *vi*

Please feel free to add yours  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

*Boston Beach* 

This is from 2014.  The area in the video looks much different now.  They’ve added a rest room, cabanas and renovated the restaurant.  I will update the video as soon as I find which media card has my most recent visit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfm2IPpcXL0

----------


## 541lion

Finally got to watch! Can't wait for more

----------


## *vi*

*Winnifred Beach*

Located in the Fairy Hill district.  Again, there have been nice improvements and additions to this beach also.  At one time, the government was trying to take over and privatize the beach, but the residents and vendors fought and won the fight to keep the beach public.  They work constantly to keep the beach clean and safe.

Oh, because of the jagged coral bed close to the shore, water shoes are a MUST!  There are narrow short paths that are clear, but you have to know where they are.  Once out past the dark areas, the sand is soft and the water is delightful.  

Cynthias restaurant is the building to the far right from where the woman in uniform is exiting.  Ive seen chartered buses come down that challenging path/road to let off loads of hungry folks to have meals there.  My last memorable meal was curried chicken.  DELICIOUS!  

The spotted building to the left of the video is also a poplar spot.  They specialize in soup.  Great Stuff!  

For a drink and conversation, visit I-Cliffs stand.  That the little building behind the two lounges which he rents for $5.  

Ill soon provide better video(s) of Winnifred Beach.  This one is a little lengthy and lot shakyblame it on the juice!

https://youtu.be/wThSPxndal8

----------


## sammyb

Sweet Portland, sigh

Nice Vi!

----------


## 541lion

Winnifred looks awesome

----------


## Vince

Ahhhhh!! Music in the 2nd video makes me "feel" like we are there! PERFECT video and background music!

----------


## *vi*

View from the verandah at Fairy Hill Guesthouse in 2014.  It was a tad bit breezy up there so I apologize for not doing a better job of buffering the sound.  It may be more enjoyable to mute the sound while watching.  Its one of my favorite videos because it shows a decent view of beauty that thrives in Portland.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKFbBbVq90k

----------


## Vince

Ahh, refreshing!! Missing Ja. BAD!!!!!!!! ;(

----------


## JitterBug

sweet portland!

----------


## *vi*

*Short Ride into Port Antonio*

I went home and gathered my pictures & videos from my last three reaches, but left them on the dinning room tabletypical me.  But anyway, heres a couple I have on me that are from past visits so some of the scenery is a not quite current.  On this ride we pass the craft market pre-vendor occupancy.  Its now much brighter and livelier.  As we get to the divide, the building at the point, red top/green bottom, is Piggys. Some of the best jerk chicken is found here.

This was taken during construction.  The big, noisy tractors and trucks are gone and the pit-deep pot holes have been fixed.  Ive walked this route starting from Folly Point Park all the way to the marina (about 2 miles?)  many times without being harassed, hassled or even stopped.    

https://youtu.be/y9ycKdP4VeE

----------


## Vince

^^^Looks like just a very layed back vibe!!

----------


## Odinson

I have some gopro video taking off and flying from Ken Jones in Portland to Negril from last week - not sure how to get those to display here...

----------


## Odinson

OK That wasn't too hard!  Just uploaded to youtube. https://youtu.be/wY6z8O0f3b8

I have bits and pieces through to landing at the Negril Aerodrome.  Jamaica is really a beautiful country - astounded at how much un-used forest there is inland of Falmouth - this must be maintained in its pristine state!

----------


## sammyb

Oh Yes!

----------


## *vi*

Awesome video Odinson!  I want a gopro!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

*One evening downtown Port Antonio.* 

This was when the roads were ripped up while the new sewer system was being installed.  But the construction didnt stop the action on that clear, warm Saturday night.  I took it all in as I stood on the steps of the NCB waiting for my ride.  

Ohmygoodnessseeing this video is bringing back everything about that night.  The sight, the smells, the noise and the conversation with Miss Sarah.  I apologize 541lion, I must use a few words with this video.

https://youtu.be/gWjrncQu4jM

The little, elderly woman following the man pushing a cart full of bags joins me at the steps.  She, well into her 70s, reminds me of my late grandmother Sarah May.  In fact, I was hoping her name was Sarah.  The only way to find out is to talk to her.

She lives in Annotto Bay, about 40 minutes outside of PA.  Every Thursday, she and a small group of stall mates travel to Port Antonio to sell their wares in the Muskgrave Market on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  Saturday is the money making day.  

I was impressed with the travel schedule and ask how she gets back and forthtaxiprivate ridebus?  She tells me she sleeps on a blanket in the market because it costs too much to pay daily fare.  I didnt respond right away because what she said shocked me.  She quickly added that shes not alone, and that many other women from her area do the same.  The only time things not good in the night is when it rains.

I wish I had the power to change her situation.

I asked her how she made out this weekend.  Though she was tired, she mustered up a morsel of enthusiasm when she said Me do good.  Me make a likkle sumtim fe me purse.

Her purse, she said, had a likkle more now.  My purseis not lacking.  I emptied what I had and gave it to her.  She thanked me then quickly turns toward the many bundled up bags piled on the sidewalk.  I told her I didnt want anything.  She looked confused.  I just smiled and gave her a hug.  She sat on the step and unfolded the bills that were clutched in her hand.  

Golden opportunities happen in Jamaicaeven after the sun goes down.

----------


## Odinson

https://youtu.be/2wIAQJqLI2k

Here's a short clip of Reach Falls.  Very well organized attraction!

I will put some more on the Negril page tomorrow?

----------


## Vince

*vi*, AAAAAMMMMMMAAAAAZZZZZIIINNGGGG!!!!! The evening sounds of Jamaica!!!! missing Ja. BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!! :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

*Reach Falls*

No narrative neededthe video speaks for itself.  But do want to say put this on your must experience list when visiting Portland.  Oh and take some cooked rice to feed the fish.  Amazing!!!

https://youtu.be/rmrOJqJx6hs

----------


## *vi*

> *vi*, AAAAAMMMMMMAAAAAZZZZZIIINNGGGG!!!!! The evening sounds of Jamaica!!!! missing Ja. BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


me too, sweetie...me too

----------


## Vince

Ahhhh! refreshing!

----------


## TAH

That's a pretty cool story about the vendor lady at the market, vi. Keep up the good work, and glad to see you posting again.

----------


## Vince

*vi* to the rescue!! yah!! Loving the videos, I remember all your pictures you use to post. They where irie!!

----------


## 541lion

Vi that nighttime one is exactly the kind I like!! I can't wait to get back there

----------


## *vi*

> Vi that nighttime one is exactly the kind I like!! I can't wait to get back there


Thanks everyone for peeking in.

*TAH, Vince & 541lion*still photos used to be enough to sustain me in between visits, but as life got/gets tougher I realize I need more than just photos of my sanity link.  So I started recording more which brings back sounds, smells and emotionsnot just the sights.  Most are personal moments like that one and some so personal I cant post, but I believe I have enough to share now until I return with updates and new encounters.

Please anyone else who has videos, keep them coming!

----------


## Vince

Please anyone else who has videos, keep them coming!< YEA!! or just take us there on your next trip! lol- PA is a MUST go and visit place now!!!

----------


## 541lion

I've got a couple cool videos from Jamaica on my Instagram!! Just don't know how to post them here.. Short but sweet ya know

----------


## *vi*

I'm not familiar with Instagram.  Can you upload them to YouTube?

----------


## *vi*

*Ride Down to Winnifred Beach*

Here I wanted to remember that raggedy, narrow road that has me jiggling all over the front seat just to get to one of my favorite chill spots.  On the way down I mentioned to my driver that I met a guy who takes people out on his boat and goes from Winnifred to the marina.  Thats what we were discussing on the way down.  I wish now I kept the camera recording for about 2 more minutes.  It was a gorgeous day.

Theres really nothing special about the video, however whenever I watch it, instead of that brutal ride down, I remember the warmth of that brilliant sun, the refreshing waters that cooled my body and meeting the owner of The Italian Job and the man (carpenter) who built those seats outside I-Cliffs stand.  

https://youtu.be/8SrBi4MbNH0

I was recording the area when they approached me and were okay with me taping while we chat.  The restaurant owner (very handsome btw) was nice and on the quiet side, but oh man LOL  after I told the carpenter that I wanted to live in Portland, this gentleman from farren lit a spliff, sat on the sand and commenced to telling me everything that is right or wrong about Jamaica.  For a good twenty minutes or more he either had me laughing, crying or wide-eyed wondering if my life is at jeopardy for even being next to him.  That is one video clip Ive secured in a vault along with a couple of my journals.  Now, no matter how casual the conversations starts, I stay on my toes with initial interactions in Jamaica  :EEK!:

----------


## *vi*

*Long Bay Beach*

This is another favorite place of mine.  Even on a hot, still day, like this wasthe waters in Long Bay are in constant movement and command respect.  The undercurrent is strong.  So strong that residents dont really swim here.  They party here and maybe sit on the shores edge, but you wont see them immersed beyond calf-deep.  Its a mesmerizing, glorious vision just the same.  

The bamboo structure is a nice bar & restaurant.  Worth checking out.  The owners are friendly and the overproof, at that time, was only 130J a shot!   

https://youtu.be/Pylha-zVJ2E

----------


## Vince

Ahh, the view of da beach and watta!!

----------


## *vi*

Tell him folks who know...Vince, you've got to go and see this awesome beauty for yourself.  Pictures, videos and mega words don't do it justice.

----------


## Vince

> Tell him folks who know...Vince, you've got to go and see this awesome beauty for yourself.  Pictures, videos and mega words don't do it justice.


That's the plan, don't know when though  :Frown:  I agree with pictures and videos do little justice. But the videos and pictures do help.  :Smile:

----------


## bigbamboo

I'm heading back next month for 2 weeks with a GoPro so hopefully I'll be able to post some good stuff. This is an attempt to put video to music from my last visit in Nov 2015. Vi, great thread!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QcWC1XnhLY

----------


## Vince

Sweet video! Thanks mon!

----------


## *vi*

Great video bigbamboo!  Love the view on the Long Bay ride.  I see now I'm going to have to kick out for a GoPro.  Can anyone recommend one for me?

----------


## Vince

Any model of Go Pro"s are good. Just find the attachments that will suite your needs. I'm thinking the Go Pro hand held stick attachment will do. www.gopro.com

----------


## 541lion

Vi I can't load them to YouTube.. The Instagram ones are now the only Copy's I have anymore.. Easy to use though.. Just search my Instagram name and then scroll down my posts a ways until you get to the Jamaica pics.. 

Instagram: ganja_lion

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Vince!  I'm on that site now and going to read everything about it.

----------


## Odinson

There's a nice short handle with a rubber grip that floats and has a combo 'loosener' and bottle opener!

----------


## bigbamboo

My wonderful wife got me a GoPro Hero4 Silver with a waterproof case for Christmas. The GoPro Hero4 Black is a 4k camera but it's $100 bucks more plus you have to buy the screen display separate for another $100. The 4k video takes up a lot of space on the hard drive too. I know storage is cheap (however I'm cheaper) but that can add up quickly.  I can't wait to bust it out in Portland. I got a watersport accessory kit off of Amazon for cheap and I'm ready to go!

----------


## 541lion

Curious if you made it over there vi

----------


## *vi*

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Okay I just got back yesterday from a phenomenal 10 days in and around Portland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had the BEST time exploring new and familiar places, meeting new people and trying new foods.  Oh wow the ONLY negative was getting on the plane to leave!  No one vexed me!  I didnt get sick!  The mosquitoes were gentle!  It rained maybe for 20 minutes the entire time.  The PEOPLEoh mythe people were wonderful!!!!!   Truly genuinely kind, protective and caring towards me.  I tell you Im ready to start packing for my summer reach!!!!!

I extended my stay so now me need a few days to get work stuff in order so I get on with a report.  Ill be uploading videos and pictures this week so I can start posting sometime next week.    

All I want to say right now is *PORTLAND is AWESOME*!!!!!!

----------


## Vince

pulling up a soft chair for this report!!! YAY!! I'm REDAY for this one!! :Wink:

----------


## billndonna

Can't wait for this report!!

----------


## Vince

*vi*, you go back to Portland? lol :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

YES INDEED!  And darlin, i was on a mission to capture its additive essence on videos & photos just for you.  Hoping it will motivate you to make Portland your next Jamaica destination.  :Cool:  likkle more...

----------


## 541lion

Iam here now!! Spent all day at Winifred!! Awesome time!! My wife spent all day reading and swimming and I chilled with some locals.. An older rasta who does some nice jewelry and his younger friends...

----------


## Vince

> YES INDEED!  And darlin, i was on a mission to capture its additive essence on videos & photos just for you.  Hoping it will motivate you to make Portland your next Jamaica destination.  likkle more...


*vi*, You have inspired me to GET TO PORTLAND next reach. (grin)

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Welcome Back Vi... sounds like you really enjoyed your last reach...  Waiting patiently for your trip report.

----------


## *vi*

THANKS Sparkle!  I had a great time.  Trip report is coming together slowly because of work, but it's going to be a nice one so don't go far... :Smile:

----------


## jojo p

Well, I'm sure looking forward to another trip report  :Smile:     I just got back from  a fabulous time in Negril !  One of these days I will run into you gal !!!!

----------


## *vi*

Oh we have to make that happen jojo.  I’ve read some of the posts where I see you are not only a sweetheart but the life of any party.  Yeah, I could feed off your energy and keep going and going and going…lol

I would so love to read a jojo p report…hint hint

----------


## jojo p

hehe....Alas, I don't think a trip report from me would get past the censors.......lol.....

While finding myself awaiting you next trip report,  and since work is sloooow today ...it allowed me to go back to your last report, and read it again, word by word, all almost 70 pages.
I remembered you were a brilliant writer, but what I had forgotten, is how funny you are... :Smile: 
I was rolling in laughter from everything, to the gal that cupped your breast, to you saying you forgot your summers eve at the previous hotel...lololol!!!

Then, I read this........

''  Four domino games were in progress within the small enclosure in the front of the shop...  Words and laughter could be heard over the slam of the cream colored tiles, hitting the wood tables.
    A faint cloud of smoke stayed suspended in the air, completing the scene. "

It's situations like that that keep me coming back to Negril !!!!
And as I got to your last day, and I remember a lot of people, including myself, were giving you a hard time, not finishing that day, and it hit me, some things have to stay within your memorie...only !!  :Smile: 
Looking forward to more !!!!

----------


## *vi*

Yeah, I think I remember you mentioning recapping your trips reports would require censoring, well girlfriend now I KNOW I want to hang with you!!!!!!  




> ...And as I got to your last day, and I remember a lot of people, including myself, were giving you a hard time, not finishing that day, and it hit me, some things have to stay within your memorie...only !! 
> Looking forward to more !!!!


Awwwww you made my day with your kind words.   :Smile: 

The unfinished report (lawd did you say 70 pages???) will be finished.  Its just that some very sad events happened after that Negril visit that made/makes writing about it emotionally difficult.  A couple of cool folks I met, passed away shortly after I returned.  One was well known, the other, well while not famous, had a captivating spirit.  When I looked at their pictures and remembered the introductions and conversations I couldnt write about the time I spent with them knowing I would never enjoy their company again.  Im hoping I can get to it after the Portland reporteven if its abbreviated, it deserves an ending.

----------

